# Taylorville IL SNOW!



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

I finely pushed my first real snow of the season today 

NOT in Taylorville...Not for my customers...We got 1/2 an inch...

So I subed 30 miles north. Plowed and salted 2 banks, a rent a center and an apartment complex. Felt sooooo good to be plowing... And plowing something new to me...

Seriously, 30 miles north of me is on its 3rd push of the season.

50 miles north, six times

My location as of 1/14/09 ZERO!!!!

Thanks,for listening, AJ


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

We've had about 7 events w/ ice.payup


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*Tville SNOW*

Tville got at least 6 inches of snow on Tuesday night...


----------

